# Dolphin Beach Club (oceanfront), Daytona Beach Shores, studio unit, March 12-19, $575



## theo (Jan 27, 2016)

End unit at this oceanfront facility. Heated oceanfront pool. Convenient access to fishing, Cape Kennedy, Disney and other area points of interest. 
Minimum renter age is 25 --- no exceptions. Formal rental agreement is required, to be provided by owner. 
Please respond by PM; replies placed in this forum thread may not get seen in a timely manner.


----------



## theo (Jan 28, 2016)

"Bumping up" ad. Will also reduce price to $550 to a Tug *member*.


----------



## theo (Jan 29, 2016)

Bumping up again --- $550 to a TUG *member*.

This week belongs to my sister, seeking only to recoup her maintenance fee (already paid for 2016) . She can't use the week this year as previously planned. 
If not rented soon, will probably just deposit the week into RCI for the TPU's instead.


----------



## theo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bumping up...


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## theo (Feb 1, 2016)

bump up ...


----------



## theo (Feb 3, 2016)

Available for rent *only* up until about Feb. 10, after which date the week will just be "deposited" for TPU's  (for a family member to use  toward a future "exchange").


----------



## theo (Feb 4, 2016)

Tick tock...


----------



## theo (Feb 4, 2016)

movin' on up...


----------



## theo (Feb 5, 2016)

movin' it on up...


----------



## theo (Feb 8, 2016)

"Last call" is fast approaching. Wanna make me an offer before it gets "deposited"?


----------



## theo (Feb 9, 2016)

bumping up...


----------



## theo (Feb 12, 2016)

Tick tock...


----------



## theo (Feb 13, 2016)

Probably the last bump up...


----------



## theo (Feb 29, 2016)

$400. absolutely "Last Call" --- this week will be deposited with an exchange company 3 days from today unless rented.


----------

